# Discus and heaters



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi
I have read that heater burns and ovipositor burns are an issue with Discus fish. What do other Discus keepers do to mitigate this? I actually just bought a new glass heater. But it is not protected. Any suggestions on brands? Should I be worried? 
Thanks


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a heater guard


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have same happen for my Fire eel. he like stay beside the heater, so his tail sometime little burn , after i get the Heater Guard dont have this happen!
i used jagar Heater!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never seen a burn on my discus so I never worried about it. My heater is tucked beside my internal filter though, so not easily accessible.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always run an inline heater like the Hydor ETH. But honestly, even with plecos I've not run into heater burns since I direct the flow of the water pass the heater so there is no dead spot around the heater.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Kym,
I've never run into heater burns on my discus, but you could get a heater guard if it made you feel better. I use a calibrated Jaeger - 300w in my 260 - it's great. Whatever you do, make sure you get a heater that has a 93 F max. setting for your discus tank - not a max. 86 F setting - the latter will not ever achieve & maintain your water temp anywhere near the max 86 setting - particularly in an open-topped, or partially open-topped tank - given that your room temp will almost always be in the range of 12 to 15 degrees cooler than what you want to heat your tank at. I've had the experience - over the past year I could never get a heater(s) with 86 max setting to heat the tank beyond about 83, even when using 2 oversized heaters in combination in my tanks. I was given to understand that recently imposed new safety codes required manufacturers to install some type of automatic shut-off safety valve, which prevented heaters from reaching their max settings.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Fluval E enough said.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Not from personal experience, I've read of discus wedged between glass and heater = burns. You could just dangle the heater without suction cups - that worked well with Eheim Jagers because the electrical cords are thick and the glass tubes are heavy. If bare bottomed tank, you could just leave them lying on the bottom. This doesn't work well with Hydor glass heaters - they float on me.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

The Fluval E heater 300 watts.....what the max setting temperature for it?....cannot find any info from the box.....nor from their website.

any clue?

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval-E-pamphlet-Eng.pdf


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> The Fluval E heater 300 watts.....what the max setting temperature for it?....cannot find any info from the box.....nor from their website.
> 
> any clue?
> 
> http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval-E-pamphlet-Eng.pdf


I have the E300 and hard to maintain at 28.5C in 75G, another E300 has no problem maintaining at 26C in 90G.
The room is at around 23C.
I have another E200 in 33G and can't stay at 28C at all time with bio-wheel filter. Kay at KE told me to get the E300 "for 33G". 
Good luck with this heater


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow see that is a forum. Thanks for help everyone. I think I will look for a heat guard as well as check out a Fluval 3.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

lay it on the bottom. ebos. their suctions dont last anyhow.


----------

